# Steel case .45??



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

I am getting ready to pick up my first 1911 tomorrow and with all the shortage of ammo, I am able to get pretty much as much wolf steel case I want. Question is, is steel case ok for the 1911? I have heard some pistols flat out say do not use steel case, but have heard about how the 1911's were made to use steel, but that was back in WW2 (not sure if that is true or not, just what I heard before I thought I would be able to get a 1911) Or does it matter dependent on what manufacture 1911 you get?


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

kymauser said:


> I am getting ready to pick up my first 1911 tomorrow and with all the shortage of ammo, I am able to get pretty much as much wolf steel case I want. Question is, is steel case ok for the 1911? I have heard some pistols flat out say do not use steel case, but have heard about how the 1911's were made to use steel, but that was back in WW2 (not sure if that is true or not, just what I heard before I thought I would be able to get a 1911) Or does it matter dependent on what manufacture 1911 you get?


I never heard that 1911's were DESIGNED for steel ammo..?? All Im positive of is this. I paid too much hard earned $$ to fire that crap in any handgun I own. Let the guys that shoot all those SMG's..etc...buy that junk.


----------



## Silent Joe (Apr 12, 2010)

*good ammunition for cheap*

I try to shoot the best ammo possible. Sometimes it depends on what I can afford too. Try this company http://www.ammotogo.com. They are based in Washington State and have some excellent deals on ammunition. $15-$24 a box is good for me. And they have lots of 500-1K rounds too. I've been a customer for over 10 years and still pick up ammo cans to ship with my bullets.


----------

